# Show foundation or classic???



## Zoey3 (Aug 23, 2012)

This guy is an yearling AMHR/ASPC gelding that may be too tall to show as a B mini. So if I show him as a shetland, Im not sure if he would be best in foundation or classic? So would like some opinions ans would love to hear and explanation to why you would show him in the one you pick so I can learn. Pictures do not make him look his best because they are the ones I had taken to be sent in to the registry with his gelding certificate. For them you have to see all four legs clearly. ANyways you can get a good idea of how he looks at least to say if you would put him in foundation or classic.

Thanks,

Casey


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Aug 23, 2012)

I say foundation. It looks like he has nice bone and substance too him, especially for a yearling.


----------



## Lewella (Aug 24, 2012)

The first question is - is he Foundation certified? If so then at this point I would say Foundation though that could change as he matures. Also, some bloodlines of Shetlands grow very fast early and then stop and only put on another 1/2 inch to an inch after they are 18 months old (especially true for some of the Foundation lines) so I wouldn't count him out on measuring for AMHR when mature unless he's already over 38 at the last hair.


----------



## Norah (Aug 25, 2012)

Lewella , every horse I buy seems to have a growth spurt once they come here ...lol , I am glad you mentioned the certification part , thats what I thought . There is so much to learn , makes your head spin. Know where I could find a triple registered mare or gelding about 33 inches , with a "modernish" movement ? (Fantasy Island ; ) can be a bit older , but needs to be a halter horse, I am too lazy to continue jumping


----------



## Zoey3 (Aug 28, 2012)

He is not officialy certified at the moment but the breeder said he can be. I havnt done it yet because I was planing on showing him in AMHR. I measured him at 27 1/2, but I could be off since I am not an expert and the measurer I am using is not the same as the one the experts use. His parents are both 37". I will get him certified just in case.

Thanks,

Casey


----------

